# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Eksperiencat E Paravdekjes

## edona

Vajtje-ardhje në parajsë

Sot, shkencëtarët janë duke studiuar eksperiencat e paravdekjes, domethënë tregimet e atyre që janë ringjallur në çastin e fundit. Duke zbuluar se mes jetës dhe vdekjes ka...

Një krevat i madh, çarçafë jeshilë dhe drita të bardha. Defiblirator, bombola oksigjeni, aparate për të matur tensionin dhe të tjerë për të regjistruar rrahjet e zemrës e të trurit. Salla e reanimacionit në spitalin e Universitetit të Virxhinias në SHBA, nuk ka asgjë ndryshe nga simotrat e saj në të gjithë botën përveçse një të veçante shumë të vogël. Në një lartësi të paarritshme nga mjekët dhe infermierët të mbështetur mbi një monitor të lartë, qëndron një lap-top, që nuk fiket kurrë. Në ekran, që prej dy vjetësh shfaqet e njëjta sekuencë me 12 imazhe: një bretkosë, një aeroplan, një gjethe, një kukull... Sa herë që një pacient hyn në sallë, shfaqet nga një e ndryshme. Nga poshtë është e pamundur ta shohësh, sepse ekrani është i drejtuar drejt tavanit. 

Pamjet në kompjuter 

Njeriu që e ka vendosur kompjuterin në atë pozicion ka qenë Bruce Greyson, psikiatër në të njëjtin universitet, që prej 20 vjetësh studion eksperiencat e paravdekjes: me pak fjalë, "udhëtimet" jashtë trupit, që pacientët tregojnë se kanë përjetuar, atëherë kur edhe mjekët i kishin humbur të gjitha shpresat për të jetuar. 

Disa prej tyre, pas kthimit nga "zona hije", që ndan jetën nga vdekja, arrijnë madje të përshkruajnë se çfarë ka ndodhur përreth trupit të tyre, kur ishin në gjendje të pandërgjegjshme. Duke marrë shkas nga këto dëshmi, arsyetimi i psikiatrit Greyson ka qenë si vijon: nëse shpirti ose diçka e jona shkëputet nga trupi në momentin e vdekje dhe nëse janë të vërteta rrëfimet e atyre që thonë se kanë parë nga lart trupin e tyre të shtrirë mbi krevat, atëherë për logjikë ka shumë mundësi që ata të shohin edhe imazhet që shfaqen ne kompjuter. Megjithatë, deri tani, Greyson ka qenë i pafat: asnjë nga pacientët që kanë hyrë në atë sallë reanimacioni nuk ka treguar se ka jetuar eksperiencën e pasvdekjes. 

Eksperienca mendore 

Eksperimenti i Greyson duket i çuditshëm, edhe për mjekët që studiojnë të njëjtat fenomene, sepse, tregojnë ata, ato "fluturime" sipër trupit janë tërësisht mendore. Por, ndonjëherë ndodh diçka që nuk mund të shpjegohet dot. Disa vjet më parë, një grup kardiologësh holandezë, iu referuan rrëfimit, që, sipas tyre, ishte shumë i besueshëm, të një infermiereje, e cila kishte ndërhyrë për të shpëtuar një burrë të goditur nga një arrest kardiak, pas një aksidenti që kishte pësuar. Infermierja arriti kur pacienti ishte në gjendje të pandërgjegjshme dhe iu desh ti hiqte nga goja e tij disa dhëmbë që ishin thyer, për të futur gjuhën, që e kishte lejuar të merrte frymë. Manovrat e ringjalljes ishin me të vërtetë dramatike: mjekët ishin gati të dorëzoheshin, kur zemra e tij filloi të rrahë. Kur hyri në dhomën e pacientit, disa ditë më pas infermierja u shtang kur dëgjoi fjalët: "Oh, ja ku është infermierja që e di se ku shkuan dhëmbët e mi!" Më vonë, pacienti tregoi gjithashtu se e kishte parë gjithë skenën nga "lart" dhe se kishte pasur shumë frikë kur kishte kuptuar se mjekët ishin duke u dorëzuar, pasi nuk mund të bënin më asgjë për ta shpëtuar. 

Më shumë se një shpjegim 

Pa marrë parasysh rolin e një fuqie mbinatyrore, psikologia amerikane, Susan Blackmore, tregon se ekzistojnë shumë shpjegime të mundshme për ngjarje të tilla. Mes të cilave edhe: "Informacionet që pacienti kishte kur ishte akoma me sy hapur, forca e imagjinatës, forca për të "gjetur" gjëra të veçanta tek ajo që ka ndodhur kur tregon eksperiencën që ka përjetuar, ekziston mundësia që, ndjenjat tona të vazhdojnë të na transmetojnë ndonjë informacion për botën që na rrethon". Gjithashtu, shton Christopher French, i departamentit të psikologjisë në Universitetin e Londrës "kujtimet e pacientëve mund të ndikohen edhe nga fakti se kanë dëgjuar eksperienca të tilla në të kaluarën". Megjithatë, kjo nuk mjafton, që rrëfime të tilla ti klasifikojmë si fantazira ose sugjestione. Është fakt se, dëshmitë e atyre që kthehen nga "bota tjetër" vazhdojnë të çudisin shkencën. Në të vërtetë, shumë rrallë pacientët dinë ta ndërtojnë atë që ka ndodhur përreth tyre, ndërsa ishin në gjendje të pavullnetshme. Shumë shpesh, kur i është afruar vdekjes, tregon se ka parë se çfarë ka në anën tjetër dhe eksperiencat e treguara përsëriten me të njëjtat karakteristika, edhe në kultura shumë të ndryshme nga e jona. Kështu, në një studim të publikuar në revistën "Lancet" në vitin 2001, Pim van Lommel, kardiolog i spitalit Rijsstate të Arnhem (Holandë), është përpjekur të kuptojë se cilat ishin ndjenjat që përjetoheshin, duke intervistuar 344 pacientë, të cilët i ishin nënshtruar manovrave të ringjalljes, pas një ataku kardiak. Kështu, nga studimi doli se 18 për qind e të intervistuarve tregoi se kishte përjetuar një eksperiencë paravdekjeje (ndërsa të tjera studime paraqesin përqindje më të vogla, nga 5 në 10 për qind). 

Përjetime të këndshme 

Më shumë se gjysma e të intervistuarve tregonin se kishin provuar ndjenja shumë të këndshme (dhe asnjë nuk ka pasur frikë nga vdekja); një në tre tregonte se kishte kaluar përgjatë një tuneli, kishte parë bukuri hyjnore dhe kishte takuar të afërmit që i kishin vdekur; një në katër e kishte ndjerë se po shkëputej nga trupi dhe kishte parë drita të forta e ngjyra. Disa të tjera kishin ndjerë se ishte një kufi, të cilin pasi e kaloje nuk ishte e mundur të ktheheshe pas, madje pikërisht aty u shfaqeshin episode të ndryshme nga jeta e tyre. Eksperiencat e paravdekjes "ishin më të shpeshta te pacientët e rinj dhe më intensive te gratë", lexohet në artikullin e "Lancet". Por "nuk dukeshin të influencuara nga frika e vdekjes, që pacientët kishin para se të shtroheshin në spital, as nga bindjet e tyre fetare dhe as nga lloji i ndërhyrjes që ishte praktikuar". 

Më bujar se më parë 

Në një largësi prej dy vjetësh, studiuesit kanë intervistuar sërish pacientët, duke zbuluar se eksperienca i kishte ndryshuar rrënjësisht. Pothuajse të gjithë ndiheshin më të disponueshëm e bujarë dhe pjesa më madhe e tyre nuk kishte frikë nga vdekja, gjithashtu kishin forcuar bindjen se edhe përtej jetës "ka diçka". Megjithatë, disa shkencëtarë janë përpjekur ti japin një shpjegim fiziologjik këtij fenomeni. Një studim amerikan i publikuar në prill në revistën "Neurology", ka identifikuar një parapërgatitje individuale për të jetuar eksperienca të paravdekjes, të fshehura në mënyrën se si njerëzit flenë. Në fakt, ka persona, ku faza e gjumit REM (gjatë së cilës shihen ëndrra) nuk është e ndarë mirë nga ajo jo-REM (gjumi i thellë): ndodh që këta persona të zgjohen natën dhe të ndihen në "kurth", sepse nuk arrijnë të lëvizin asnjë muskul, ose në përgjumje dëgjojnë zhurma që të tjerët nuk i dëgjojnë. Sipas studiuesve, këta persona kanë 20 për qind më shumë mundësi për të pasur eksperienca paravdekjeje, nëse do të gjenden në rrezik për jetën. Ndërsa studiues të tjerë "mendojnë se këto eksperienca janë një reaksion psikologjik normal, që vijnë nga siguria se vdekja është e pashmangshme dhe mund të shkaktohen nga zvogëlimi i përqendrimit në tru", thotë Pim van Lommel. 

Shkëputja nga trupi 

Neurologët kanë zbuluar gjithashtu, se duke stimuluar në mënyrë elektrike koren ballore të trurit është e mundur të arrihet artificialisht ndjenja e shkëputjes nga trupi dhe që e njëjta eksperiencë mund të arrihet edhe nga përdorimi i disa lloje drogave (në veçanti, allucionogenet). "Eksperiencat e vërteta të paravdekjes duhet të kenë diçka shumë të ndryshme nga ato të prodhuara artificialisht", përfundon Van Lommel. "Në fakt, as drogat dhe as eksperimentet e neurologëve nuk e ndryshojnë mënyrën tonë të konceptuarit të jetës dhe asnjëherë nuk arrijnë të na heqin frikën e vdekjes".  




mare nga revista elektronike e studenteve te Univerzitetit Mbreteror Iliria

----------


## master2006

Shum interesant, din dikush ndonje link ku mund te gjej artikuj te ngjashem (ne gjuhen shqipe)?

----------


## macipaci

> Vajtje-ardhje në parajsë
> 
> 
> Neurologët kanë zbuluar gjithashtu, se duke stimuluar në mënyrë elektrike koren ballore të trurit është e mundur të arrihet artificialisht ndjenja e shkëputjes nga trupi dhe që e njëjta eksperiencë mund të arrihet edhe nga përdorimi i disa lloje drogave (në veçanti, allucionogenet). "Eksperiencat e vërteta të paravdekjes duhet të kenë diçka shumë të ndryshme nga ato të prodhuara artificialisht", përfundon Van Lommel. "Në fakt, as drogat dhe as eksperimentet e neurologëve nuk e ndryshojnë mënyrën tonë të konceptuarit të jetës dhe asnjëherë nuk arrijnë të na heqin frikën e vdekjes".  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mare nga revista elektronike e studenteve te Univerzitetit Mbreteror Iliria


Per sa i perket citimit te fundit...une mendoj qe ajo qe  i bie te na ndyshoj menyren tone te konceputarit te jetes eshte fakti i perjetimit te kesaj eksperiece pa stimulues te jashtem, se me sipr permenet prodhimi artificiale...

----------


## Darius

Ka disiplina te caktuara mendore qe te pergatisin per te arritur nje eksperience te tille. Yoga eshte njera prej tyre sic eshte shamanizmi dhe shambalizmi (Shamballa). Shaolinet dhe Lamat e Tibetit jane te njohur per praktika te tilla sic jane te njohur edhe per perdorimin e halucinogjeneve te cilet ndihmojne ne gjendjen e transit. Ka disa bime (ne mes tyre eshte dhe kerpudha) qe ndihmojne trurin dhe trupin per te arritur gjendjen e ashtuquajtur *out of body* dhe ndonese nuk jane te demshme, perseri mbeten halucinogjene.
Gjeja me e mire eshte qe te arrihet ne menyre natyrore. Kerkon disipline te forte mendore, perqendrim dhe meditim. 
Kam degjuar nga njerez te cilet e kane arritur disi qe eshte nje nga eksperiencat me te bukura dhe me te cuditshme qe mund te kaloje njeriu. Shpesh ne fillim shkakton frike sepse eshte e paperceptueshme por kur ndodh ben ate qe zgjeron dhe e con ne nje shkalle me te larte gjendjen shpirterore te dikujt dhe hap rruge te reja te mendimit per te cilat shumica jone nuk eshte koshiente qe mund ti arrije. Nuk eshte aspak fantashkence apo sajese. Eshte dicka e provuar dhe qe praktikohet.

----------


## unikali

Kam takuar njerez qe jane goditur nga rrufeja ose kane kaluar aksidente automobilistike. Ata shprehen se ne ate moment kane perjetuar nje ndriqim te madh, nje vezullim qe ka ardhur vazhdimisht duke u shuar dhe ne te pastajmen jane permendur ne shtratin e spitalit.

----------


## Darius

Ndonje neourolog mund ta shpjegoje me mire se une kete por mund te them dicka te vogel qe, kjo ska te beje me asnje eksperience paranormale, thjesht fizike. Truri i njeriut ka nje network te tere fijesh me ngarkese magnetike (sado te vogel) dhe tronditjet e medha si ne rastin e aksidenteve automobilistike apo goditjen nga rrufeja aktivizohet dhe superngarkohet ky rrjet duke shkaktuar 'verbimin' e permendur.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ka disiplina te caktuara mendore qe te pergatisin per te arritur nje eksperience te tille. Yoga eshte njera prej tyre sic eshte shamanizmi dhe shambalizmi (Shamballa). Shaolinet dhe Lamat e Tibetit jane te njohur per praktika te tilla sic jane te njohur edhe per perdorimin e halucinogjeneve te cilet ndihmojne ne gjendjen e transit. Ka disa bime (ne mes tyre eshte dhe kerpudha) qe ndihmojne trurin dhe trupin per te arritur gjendjen e ashtuquajtur *out of body* dhe ndonese nuk jane te demshme, perseri mbeten halucinogjene.
> Gjeja me e mire eshte qe te arrihet ne menyre natyrore. Kerkon disipline te forte mendore, perqendrim dhe meditim. 
> Kam degjuar nga njerez te cilet e kane arritur disi qe eshte nje nga eksperiencat me te bukura dhe me te cuditshme qe mund te kaloje njeriu. Shpesh ne fillim shkakton frike sepse eshte e paperceptueshme por kur ndodh ben ate qe zgjeron dhe e con ne nje shkalle me te larte gjendjen shpirterore te dikujt dhe hap rruge te reja te mendimit per te cilat shumica jone nuk eshte koshiente qe mund ti arrije. Nuk eshte aspak fantashkence apo sajese. Eshte dicka e provuar dhe qe praktikohet.


Pak e vjeter si teme por meqe nuk eshte konsumuar desha te pyes Darius duke pare se paske komunikuar me njerin nga keta, a ekziston ndonje manual apo udherrefyes d.m.th ndonje menyre e thene me fjale se si mund te veprosh per te arritur ate gjendje. Pra cfar duhet te mendosh apo nuk duhet te mendosh etj etj

----------


## Darius

Ne shqip e di qe ska. Ne anglisht po. Kerko ne google se mbase gjen ndonje gje ne pdf. Po ashtu dikur dhe Scribt ka patur plot materiale te tilla.

----------


## dardajan

> Pak e vjeter si teme por meqe nuk eshte konsumuar desha te pyes Darius duke pare se paske komunikuar me njerin nga keta*,a ekziston ndonje manual apo udherrefyes d.m.th ndonje menyre e thene me fjale se si mund te veprosh per te arritur ate gjendje.*Pra cfar duhet te mendosh apo nuk duhet te mendosh etj etj


Ketu  ke  nje ne italisht qe e kam edhe un ne shtepi, po dite italisht ke  te  sqaruar cdo gje.

http://www.macrolibrarsi.it/libri/__..._dal_corpo.php 

Ne  internet  ka shum te tille  por ky  tregon menyren  se si  ndersa  shum  te  tjere tregojne  rrethana  te  ndryshme dge historira. Megjithse  edhe  ky  autor  ne  fillim  jep  shum  raste  qe  thuehet  se  jane  te  verteta  per  te  tilla  eksperienca. 

Nje  tjeter  shum  i bukur  eshte  libri  i bardhe qe e gjen  ketu

http://www.macrolibrarsi.it/libri/__...white_book.php

Eshte  ne  anglisht  Italisht  dhe  shum  gjuhe  te tjera.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ketu  ke  nje ne italisht qe e kam edhe un ne shtepi, po dite italisht ke  te  sqaruar cdo gje.
> 
> http://www.macrolibrarsi.it/libri/__..._dal_corpo.php 
> 
> Ne  internet  ka shum te tille  por ky  tregon menyren  se si  ndersa  shum  te  tjere tregojne  rrethana  te  ndryshme dge historira. Megjithse  edhe  ky  autor  ne  fillim  jep  shum  raste  qe  thuehet  se  jane  te  verteta  per  te  tilla  eksperienca. 
> 
> Nje  tjeter  shum  i bukur  eshte  libri  i bardhe qe e gjen  ketu
> 
> http://www.macrolibrarsi.it/libri/__...white_book.php
> ...


Rrofsh dardajan... A e ke provuar ti meqe e ke ne shtepi, d.m.th a ja vlen ta blej apo ? Sepse njera teknik nuk ishte sikur tjetra, pasi cdo gje varej nga vete lloi i personit qe e provon

----------


## dardajan

> Rrofsh dardajan... A e ke provuar ti meqe e ke ne shtepi, d.m.th a ja vlen ta blej apo ? Sepse njera teknik nuk ishte sikur tjetra, pasi cdo gje varej nga vete lloi i personit qe e provon


E  prisja  kete  pyetje,  por  pergjigja  nuk  eshte  aq  e thjeshte  sa  mund  ta  mendosh,  ne  te  kundert  sot  do  ishim  te  gjithe  duke  fluturuar  naten  dhe  sdo  kishe  nevoj  per  pashaport  apo  aeroplan.

Kur  te  kem  kohe  do  pregatis  dicka, se  tani  po merrem  me dicka  tjeter.

Tani  per  tani  kam  vendosur  te  qendroj  mire  me  kembe  ne toke, me  pas  nuk  idihet....

----------


## dardajan

> Rrofsh dardajan... A e ke provuar ti meqe e ke ne shtepi, d.m.th a ja vlen ta blej apo ? Sepse njera teknik nuk ishte sikur tjetra, pasi cdo gje varej nga vete lloi i personit qe e provon


Libri  qe  ju  kam  keshilluar  ja  vlen  te   blihet  dhe  te lexohet, por  mvaret  sa  do  ta  kuptosh,  sepse  nga  pervoja  ime, mund  te them  qe   shum  libra  kane  me dhjetera apo qindra  faqe  per  te  dhen  kuptimin  e  dickaje  qe  mund  te  jepej edhe  me  disa  rrjashta.
Por  nga  ana  tjeter ka  libra  qe  vetem  me  nje  fjali  apo  disa  fjali  kane  informazion  sa  nje  liber  i  tere  dhe  per  ti  kuptuar  keta  libra  duhet  me  pare  te  kesh  njohuri  te  pergjithshme  ne  ate  fushe  qe  po  lexon.
Krahasim
Eshte  njesoj  sikur  dikush qe  nuk di  as  tabelen  e shumzimit  te  mare e te lexoj  teorine e relativitetit,  e  ne  fund  te  thot  qe  ishte  liber  kot  dhe  pa  kuptim.
Prandaj  une  nuk  e di se  cfar  dini  dhe cfar  keni  lexuar  ne  kete  drejtim,  qe  tju  rekomandoj  leximin  apo  jo.
Ndersa  tani  po  te  shpjegoj  une  disa  koncepte  pa  te  cilat  nuk  e kupton  dot  librin, sepse  presupozohet  qe  lexuesi  i atij  libri  i  ka  keto  koncepte.
1-Koncepti  i  pare eshte  qe ne  jemi  te  perbere  nga dy pjese,  nje  trup  fizik  dhe  nje  energji apo  shpirt  sic  i  themi  ne.
2-Trupi  fizik  eshte  makina  biologjike, kurse shpirti apo  grimca e zotit  sic  quhet  dhe  eshte  shoferi  i  kesaj  makine.
3-Shoferi  i kesaj  makine eshte  aq  i lidhur  dhe  dashuruar  me te  saqe  e  njehson  veten  pra  unin  e tij  me  makinen  dhe  mendon  se  kur  te  prishet  kjo  makine  do  zhduket  edhe  ai.
4-Ndersa  ne  fakt  grimca  e  zotit  qe drejton  kete  makine  nuk  vdes  bashke  me te  por  del  jashte  saj  ne  momentin  kur  kjo  makine nuk  punon  me.
5-Ky  shofer  vetem  ateher  e kupton  se  kush  eshte  ne  te  vertet, dhe  se  mund  te  futet  e te  bej  shofer  ne  nje  makine  tjeter  biologjike, por  kete  radhe  ka  me  shum  eksperienze  se me  pare, kjo   quhet  "reincarnazion"  dmth  i  rimisheruar.
Dhe  makina  e re biologjike  mund  te  jete  femija i  femijes  se tij, pra  nese  dikur  ishte  baba  tani  behet femija i djalit  te tij.  Prandaj  populli  thot  kur  martohesh  u trashegofsh per jete  gje  qe te  jep  ty  mundesine  te  perdoresh  perseri  pak a shum  te  njejtat  gene te  njejten pasuri.  Shpesh  femijet  kane  tipet  dhe  karakterin e  gjyshit  apo  gjyshes, apo dike  tjeter.
6-Evoluzioni i njeriut  behet  ne  dy  drejtime  ne  ate  tokesor  dhe  ate  qiellor  apo  hyjnor, atje  behet  shkolla  ketu  ne toke  behet  praktika te  dyja  eksperiencat  bejne  qe  grimca e zotit  te  ngrihet  nje  nivel  me lart  mbas  cdo  eksperience.
7- Shoferi  futet  ne  makinen  biologjike  per  te  prekur  materien, per ta  studiuar ate, dhe per ta  ndryshuar  ate  ne  interes  te tij. Kjo  eshte  eksperienca  qe  merr  me  vete  diten  kur  ndahet  nga  makina  biologjike. Ndersa  ai qe  nuk ka  fituar  asnje  eksperience  por  eshte  dhen  mbas  qefit  me  makinen  e tij  apo  mbas mallit dhe  lekut diten  e ndarjes  me  makinen  e tij kupton  se  ska  asgje  per  te  marr  me vete  dhe  qendron  ne  te  njetin  nivel  qe  ishte  me  pare, ose  mund  te  zbrese  edhe  me poshte.
Ka  edhe  koncepte ide e teori  te  tjera  por  qe  smundem  as  per efekt  kohe  e  as  per efekt  keqkuptimi  nga  shum  individ  qe  i lexojne  per  here  te pare  keto, sidomos   besimtaret  qe  kan  nje  kocept  krejt tjeter  dhe  nuk  dua  te  polemizoj  me  asnje.
Polemika me   pyetjet, pergjigjet,  kureshtjen, habine, etj...  skane fund  prandaj  nuk  mar  persiper  te  tregoj me  shume.
Mund vetem  te  them  qe  duhet  filluar  nga  vetja  duke  ndryshuar  shum  gjera si  ne  aspektin  fizik  dhe  ne  ate  mendor  per  te  arritur  ate  qe thot  dhe  tregon  libri, apo librat.

----------


## EuroStar1

Tani: Ke permendur tre aspekte qe kapa si shembull

1-) Rifutjen e shpirtit ne trup te nje pas-ardhesi ( ti the nipi ) Kategorikisht jam kundra. Nderkohe qe gjyshi eshte gjalle, ka lindur edhe nipi...pra jane te dy ne jete. Ne pergjithsi jam kundra kesaj ideje per reinkarnimit tek palet pasardhese.

2-) Ke permendur Zoti-n. Nese i permbahesh teorise se Zoti-t, ky eksperiment apo veprim, do te ishte i pamundur, per arsyet qe i ke te shkruar ne librat e ati Zoti qe ti thua, ( per me gjate lexo ne to )...

3-) Te dyja keto dukuri pra 1-2 i ke nderthurur me ate qe te parapregatitesh per te arritur daljen nga trupi. Nese i ve re, keto bien ne kundershtim me njera tjetren.

Por une mendoj qe te arrihet kjo , nuk eshte e nevojshme te jene keto opsione, pasi mendoj qe energjia e brendshme e njeriut qe e mbulon ne formen fizike qe ka ne tersine e tije ne mase te plote 100% mund te krijoje nje konfiguracion gjat daljes me ane te metodave medituese apo etj si keto praktika.

Nejse gjithsesi faleminderit , pasi ti ndoshta ke sjelle ate qe ke lexuar

----------


## dardajan

> 1-) Rifutjen e shpirtit ne trup te nje pas-ardhesi ( ti the nipi ) Kategorikisht jam kundra. Nderkohe qe gjyshi eshte gjalle, ka lindur edhe nipi...pra jane te dy ne jete. Ne pergjithsi jam kundra kesaj ideje per reinkarnimit tek palet pasardhese.


Pse behesh  kaq i paditur  ky  ishte  nje  shembull, per te ilustruar  mendimin, pasi edhe  sikur  gjysh te  mos  jete  gjalle, nuk i ka te  gjitha gjasat  te rimisherohet tek nipat e tij,  sepse  kete  vend  mund  ta  zere  vellai i tij, apo persona te tjere te familjes  qe  nuk  jetojne me. Reincarnimi supozohet te kete ligje te tjera.





> 2-) Ke permendur Zoti-n. Nese i permbahesh teorise se Zoti-t, ky eksperiment apo veprim, do te ishte i pamundur, per arsyet qe i ke te shkruar ne librat e ati Zoti qe ti thua, ( per me gjate lexo ne to )...


Zoti  ketu  eshte  permendur  me qellim  qe  njerzit  ta  kuptojne  se  per  cfar flitet, ne te kundert  po  te  flas  ne gjuhe  tjeter nuk  do  konceptonin dot  fjalen energji inteligjente. Pra  eshte  perdorur  si  koncept  dhe  jo si teori, sepse  njerzit  njohin  vetem  emrin e zotit  te tyre  si  krijues.

Tani te keshilloj  me mir mos e  bli e mos e lexo  se  nuk  arrite  te  kapesh  thelbin  e  dy  koncepteve  te  thjeshta  ne  shqip  figurati  poi ne  italisht apo anglisht.

----------


## dardajan

*



			
				Fjala vret  me shum  se  plumbi  thot  populli
			
		

*
Analizoje  kete  fjali  dhe  do kuptosh  qe  ne kemi nje trup fizik  dhe nje shpirt energjitik.
Analizoje kete  fjali  dhe do  kuptosh  se  plumbi  vret  trupin, kurse  fjala  vret  shpirtin.
Kur  eurostari  vret  gishtin  i  dhemb  trupi, por kur dikush  e fyen ne  unin  e tij  vetem  me  fjale  zemerohet,hidherohet, etj...  sepse  e  ka  vrare ne shpirt i ka vrare unin ka  goditur  shoferin  dhe jo makinen.

Supozojm  se  une  te  fal  nje  makin  ferrari  ti  e merr  ate  dhe  kenaqesh pa  mase  ose  me sakt  uni  jot  kenaqet  pa  mas, mbasi  hyn  brenda   dhe  vozit  me te  sic  thone kosovaret, ti  identifikohesh  jo  me  si  shoferi, por si nje ferrari,  dhe  te  pelqen  te  identifikohesh si i tille, prandaj  dhe  nuk  del  nga  makina  jote,  edhe  femrat  kur  i ngacmon  i  ngacmon  nga  brenda  makines, dhe  jo  jashte  saj,  sepse  ne kete  menyr  tregon qe  ti  je  shoferi i nje ferrari  pra  pronari. Biles  edhe  kur  don  te  biedosh  me to  je  me i sigurte brenda  ne ferrari sesa  jashte saj. Dhe te gjitha  keto  ndodhin  sepse  ti  je  personifikuar  je  njehsuar  me makinen  tende. Ti  vete  mund  te  rrish  pa  buke  vetem  qe  ferrari  jot  te  jete  e bukur  dhe  te kete  benzin. Te  njejen  gje  bejn  edhe  njerzit  me  trupin e tyre ,disa  behen  kulturista, te  tjere  bejn  operazione  plastike, etj...  por  po  te  rrish  pak  me ta  dhe  te  kuptosh  se kush  eshte  shoferi  i trupit  te  tyre  shpesh  do  zhgenjehesh.
Ti  qe  po  kerkon  te  dish  se  si  dilet  dhe si  futesh  ne trup  po  kerkon  thjesh  nje udhesues  se  si  perdoret  makina  ne  te  cilen  je  futur  brenda,  pra  ti  nuhat  qe  aty  rrotull  tek komandat  e kessaj  makine  ka  dicka  qe  te  ben me  dal  jasht  saj,  por  nuk e di,  ose  ke  degjuar  nga  shoferet  e tjere  dhe  do  te  shofesh  njerin  prej  tyre,  vetem  ateher  ti  beson  se  edhe  ti  mund  ta  besh. Ne  kete  rast  ti  shef vetem  rezultatin  por  nuk  shef  mundin dhe punen  qe  ka  bere tjetri  per te arritur deri aty.

Mendo  pak  sa  te  ndryshem  qe  jemi  jo  vetem  ne te  dy  por edhe  ti  me vellain  apo  motren, apo   dy  vellezer  binjak, epra  jane  prodhuar  nga  e njeta  makine ne  te  njejten  kohe nga i njejti  pllenim  etj.... por  njeri  behet  shkecetar  dhe  tjetri  muzikant, si  ka mundesi qe  jami  kaq  te  ndryshem ?  e vetmja  pergjigje  eshte  se  ne  cdo  trup  futet  nje  energji inteligjente qe nuk  eshte  kurre e njejte me tjetren  biles  vete e njeta  energji inteligjente ne  fasa  te  ndryshme  te  evoluzionit  te saj eshte  e ndryshme,  dmth  qe  kur  rimisherohet  nuk  eshte  me i  meparshmi  ka  lene  anet  negative  dha  kamarre  vetem  ato  pozitive  nga  misherimi i meparshem.

Shpresoj  te  kem  sqaruar  pak  me shum.

----------


## Marita

A keni degjuar per Aubrey de Gray? Kerkon te sfidoje vdekjen.

----------


## Maya Maya

dua te dije nese ndonje nga ju qe shkruani ketu dini ose keni perjetuar vertet nje ndjesi te tille apo fenomen.
pra ju ka ndodhur dicka (traume) ku me pas per nje kohe te pacaktuar keni qene pjese e paravdekjes?

----------


## ganimet

> dua te dije nese ndonje nga ju qe shkruani ketu dini ose keni perjetuar vertet nje ndjesi te tille apo fenomen.
> pra ju ka ndodhur dicka (traume) ku me pas per nje kohe te pacaktuar keni qene pjese e paravdekjes?


Teme shume me interes!Une po flas*shkruaj  per ca perjetime shum interesante ne jeten time..nuk e di nese ishin halinacione ose diq tjeter te pa spjeguara gjer me tani ose te pa kuptuara gjer me tani per mua(vetja ime)Nga ajo qe kom nxjerrr si diqka me e mundshmja per mendimin tim eshte se njeriu krahas trashigimis fizike(biollogjike) ka te trashiguar kujtesen e paraardhsve te tij ..madje ajo kujtes shpesh esht e fresket dhe del me ngjyra te cilat sikur nuk i ka zbehur koha ndoshta mia vjeqare.
Ne Kuranin falart permenden kto fakte per ata qe u besojn:se njeriu e ka te shkruar jeten edhe ne detalin me te skajshem.
Vertet shkenca ka arritur aq pore jo te spjegoi plotsisht kte fenomen per mendimin tim shum llogjik dhe te natyrshem.
E kom permendur me heret ne nji teme se ne momentet e vdekjes ,kure humba shpresat mu afruan 4 krijesa per mua te prekshme..ndosha ishin mjek qe po luftonin te ma shpetonin jeten .Me mbante shpresa qe Zoti do ma vazhdonte jeten dhe ju luta me ter sinqeritetin tim dhe me besimin e plot..lutja ishte nga thellsia e zemres:Zoti im ma fal jeten per hir te prindve te mi,qe ata te mos verbohen nga vdekja ime..ato krijesa shkuan lart dhe erdhi prap njera nga ato pohoj se lutja esht pranuar dhe une sikur e ndjeva nji permirsim  te jashtzakonshem ,te menjihershem.Tani me bie ndermend nji gje se mund te jet te menduarit pozitivisht zgjat jeten ..si do qe te jet  une i falenderohem Zotit te madhrishem per kte jet qe po e jetoj.
Te tilla eksperienca kom ne jet gadi 25 vjeqare pore nuk i shprehu nder njerz te me quajn te qmendur.
Tema me pelqeu si tem dhe une ua rrefeva ate qe kom perjetuar 
per dike mund ta sherbej si tallje pore esht e drejt e secilit te zgjedh te besoi o mos te besoi.
Tung.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Teme shume me interes!Une po flas*shkruaj  per ca perjetime shum interesante ne jeten time..nuk e di nese ishin halinacione ose diq tjeter te pa spjeguara gjer me tani ose te pa kuptuara gjer me tani per mua(vetja ime)Nga ajo qe kom nxjerrr si diqka me e mundshmja per mendimin tim eshte se njeriu krahas trashigimis fizike(biollogjike) ka te trashiguar kujtesen e paraardhsve te tij ..madje ajo kujtes shpesh esht e fresket dhe del me ngjyra te cilat sikur nuk i ka zbehur koha ndoshta mia vjeqare.
> Ne Kuranin falart permenden kto fakte per ata qe u besojn:se njeriu e ka te shkruar jeten edhe ne detalin me te skajshem.
> Vertet shkenca ka arritur aq pore jo te spjegoi plotsisht kte fenomen per mendimin tim shum llogjik dhe te natyrshem.
> E kom permendur me heret ne nji teme se ne momentet e vdekjes ,kure humba shpresat mu afruan 4 krijesa per mua te prekshme..ndosha ishin mjek qe po luftonin te ma shpetonin jeten .Me mbante shpresa qe Zoti do ma vazhdonte jeten dhe ju luta me ter sinqeritetin tim dhe me besimin e plot..lutja ishte nga thellsia e zemres:Zoti im ma fal jeten per hir te prindve te mi,qe ata te mos verbohen nga vdekja ime..ato krijesa shkuan lart dhe erdhi prap njera nga ato pohoj se lutja esht pranuar dhe une sikur e ndjeva nji permirsim  te jashtzakonshem ,te menjihershem.Tani me bie ndermend nji gje se mund te jet te menduarit pozitivisht zgjat jeten ..si do qe te jet  une i falenderohem Zotit te madhrishem per kte jet qe po e jetoj.
> Te tilla eksperienca kom ne jet gadi 25 vjeqare pore nuk i shprehu nder njerz te me quajn te qmendur.
> Tema me pelqeu si tem dhe une ua rrefeva ate qe kom perjetuar 
> per dike mund ta sherbej si tallje pore esht e drejt e secilit te zgjedh te besoi o mos te besoi.
> Tung.


Nese gjithcka eshte e shkruar, me duket e pavlere lutja, pasi i bie te ndryshosh ate qe eshte shkruar nese lutja ka efekt.

----------


## Norça.li

> Libri  qe  ju  kam  keshilluar  ja  vlen  te   blihet  dhe  te lexohet, por  mvaret  sa  do  ta  kuptosh,  sepse  nga  pervoja  ime, mund  te them  qe   shum  libra  kane  me dhjetera apo qindra  faqe  per  te  dhen  kuptimin  e  dickaje  qe  mund  te  jepej edhe  me  disa  rrjashta.
> Por  nga  ana  tjeter ka  libra  qe  vetem  me  nje  fjali  apo  disa  fjali  kane  informazion  sa  nje  liber  i  tere  dhe  per  ti  kuptuar  keta  libra  duhet  me  pare  te  kesh  njohuri  te  pergjithshme  ne  ate  fushe  qe  po  lexon.
> Krahasim
> Eshte  njesoj  sikur  dikush qe  nuk di  as  tabelen  e shumzimit  te  mare e te lexoj  teorine e relativitetit,  e  ne  fund  te  thot  qe  ishte  liber  kot  dhe  pa  kuptim.
> Prandaj  une  nuk  e di se  cfar  dini  dhe cfar  keni  lexuar  ne  kete  drejtim,  qe  tju  rekomandoj  leximin  apo  jo.
> Ndersa  tani  po  te  shpjegoj  une  disa  koncepte  pa  te  cilat  nuk  e kupton  dot  librin, sepse  presupozohet  qe  lexuesi  i atij  libri  i  ka  keto  koncepte.
> 1-Koncepti  i  pare eshte  qe ne  jemi  te  perbere  nga dy pjese,  nje  trup  fizik  dhe  nje  energji apo  shpirt  sic  i  themi  ne.
> 2-Trupi  fizik  eshte  makina  biologjike, kurse shpirti apo  grimca e zotit  sic  quhet  dhe  eshte  shoferi  i  kesaj  makine.
> 3-Shoferi  i kesaj  makine eshte  aq  i lidhur  dhe  dashuruar  me te  saqe  e  njehson  veten  pra  unin  e tij  me  makinen  dhe  mendon  se  kur  te  prishet  kjo  makine  do  zhduket  edhe  ai.
> ...


Nese keto qe i ke thene jane krejtesisht te shkruara sipas atij libri qe paske blere, mund te them lirisht se nuk jane te verteta.
Natyrisht, disa gjera jane te sakta, disa deri diku dhe tjerat shkojne ne drejtim te kundert.
Nuk eshte cudi ku ne nje kohe si kjo kemi shume e shume njerez te veteshpallur profeter, te ditur apo ezoterista Kjo e fundit, ezoteria, ka marre permasa te medha, sa qe jane hapur shitore enkas per kete drejtim ("Esoteric shops").
Por, sic thot fjala, "jo cdo gje eshte ezoteri qe (vet)quhet ezoteri."

Per momentin s'po kam kohe per t'i demantuar fjalet nje nga nje
...mbase ndonje here tjeter...kush e di?!

*

----------

